# Closing Lead



## Inboundbeast (Oct 11, 2020)

Hey all I am going to be interviewing for closing lead and i have interview preparation packets for other TL positions but not this one unfortunately. Does anyone have any advice regarding the interview for this position or the closing lead questions by chance?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 11, 2020)

The questions will be the same as any other TL interview.
Be authentic, have true relatable stories. Exude confidence.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 11, 2020)

You are lod by yourself Sunday to Thursday.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 11, 2020)

Or Monday to Friday.


----------



## kimimpossible (Oct 12, 2020)

Planosss said:


> The questions will be the same as any other TL interview.
> Be authentic, have true relatable stories. Exude confidence.



Like Plano’s said the questions are the same. Just remember to make your answers as global as possible.  I moved from Food & Beverage Leadwe to Closing Lead. My SD at the time had me interview for a Senior Team Lead position when one became available so I could start training for LOD shifts.


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Oct 17, 2020)

They really look for the global leader traits! Use examples of different situations in different areas or departments. Because of the experience I shared about adapting to different departments and executing tasks in them was why I got the job.


----------



## Dog (Oct 17, 2020)

Be global


----------



## Inboundbeast (Oct 19, 2020)

another question guys... if you have interviewed for TL before does this affect being considered for an interview again? I haven’t officially interviewed before but i’ve talked over the phone with a recruiter in the past ...


----------



## Dog (Oct 19, 2020)

Inboundbeast said:


> another question guys... if you have interviewed for TL before does this affect being considered for an interview again? I haven’t officially interviewed before but i’ve talked over the phone with a recruiter in the past ...


Not particularly, if you're interviewing with the same person again they will remember you so I would try to wow them and have much better interview answers than you did the first time. If it's with a different person, it doesn't really matter, there's no file or information which says if you've interviewed for team lead before or not


----------



## Inboundbeast (Oct 19, 2020)

Dog said:


> Not particularly, if you're interviewing with the same person again they will remember you so I would try to wow them and have much better interview answers than you did the first time. If it's with a different person, it doesn't really matter, there's no file or information which says if you've interviewed for team lead before or not


Right and i never did the SBO interview. Just a corp recruiter reached out to me and asked me what i was looking for in a position with target And why i’m looking to leave my current job. But I was asked if i have interviewed for TL before by the SD and i did not want to lie so i told him exactly that...


----------



## Dog (Oct 19, 2020)

Inboundbeast said:


> Right and i never did the SBO interview. Just a corp recruiter reached out to me and asked me what i was looking for in a position with target And why i’m looking to leave my current job. But I was asked if i have interviewed for TL before by the SD and i did not want to lie so i told him exactly that...


You did the right thing


----------

